# ~*G Body Fest*~



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Lets See Some G Body Models :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Heres 2 Im Working On THe Rag is Lowandbeyonds should be painted soon


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like that black one tuckin those big wheels.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 15 2007, 10:26 PM~7488424
> *I like that black one tuckin those big wheels.
> *


 :biggrin: me too!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, okay, if you insist.  

Here's my red LS,

















and here is my green '78 Monte "Booger", the one on the left,


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looking for a model cutty like this pm me if you got one for sale


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn those look good :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Found a better pic the my "Booger". :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

looks good


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lookin good homies :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 15 2007, 11:46 PM~7488844
> *Found a better pic the my "Booger".  :biggrin:
> 
> *



LMMFAO. That just sounds funny.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i dont have it any more. i wish that i did but o well. im buildin twice as better models nowdays


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## elpojohnson (Aug 14, 2006)

hey does any know where to get a 78 to 80 cutty kit


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

you got to make your own homie. like this one.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

a regal i built this year....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## ortega (Dec 18, 2006)

this is my monte carlo built it a couple of years ago


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERES 2 OF MINE!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 20 2007, 08:45 AM~7734626
> *HERES 2 OF MINE!
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Damn those cars ars fly


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHO DID YOU GET THOSE CAPRICES FROM? THOSE LOOK TAN. MINES WHITE.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 9 2007, 05:20 PM~7869931
> *WHO DID YOU GET THOSE CAPRICES FROM? THOSE LOOK TAN. MINES WHITE.
> *


The main man Twinn!  

Gotta chop the windows out still.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

The Nicest G Body i Got To Work On


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

STILL IN THE WORKS!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 18 2007, 04:10 PM~7932593
> *The Nicest G Body i Got To Work On
> 
> 
> ...




BAAAAA BOMB!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Are elco's in the G body family ?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Elcos aren't G-bodies, but who cares, they have G-body clips on them, and they are BADASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt for doc!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ahhh
now i remeber this topic


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 6 2007, 11:12 AM~8053087
> *dont forget this one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know where you guy's come up with these name...But here is my so call g-body.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

nice ...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jun 21 2007, 12:48 PM~8148599
> *nice ...
> *


Thanks homie....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:wow: nice 408


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

"g-body" is a GM factory thing..... the 78-88 regal monte cutlass grandprix were all g-body... i'm not sure but maybe malibu and elcamino too

the 60's chevelle gs skylark gto cutlass and 69-77 grand prix/monte carlo were "a-body" 

there were others too...



> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2007, 07:29 AM~8147766
> *I don't know where you guy's come up with these name...But here is my so call g-body.
> *


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:dunno: i always thought it was cuz gangsters comonly drive regals & cutlass's :biggrin: 

anyway there is some CLEAN ass g-bodys in here :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the full size caprice impalas had some other letter name.... maybe b? i'm not sure....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

its coming back to me now......muscle car flashback on spike tv!
he said that the gm and fords and stuff had a class. like benzes got s-class,c-class. the muscles had like a-f classes or more or sumthin


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Camaros and Firebird/Trans Ams were referred to as F-body.

Oh, and don't forget the mighty J-body. Cavalier, Sunbird/J2000/Sunfire, Firenza, Skyhawk, and Cimaron! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i think some of the fukked up 80s GM small cars were x-body most auto repair books like chiltons group them in the same book for bodystyles...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 19 2007, 11:29 AM~7936489
> *Are  elco's    in  the  G body  family  ?
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE MY ELCO HAS A BIG BROTHER


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Here is mine. Its not done yet


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 21 2007, 06:47 PM~8150866
> *i think some of the fukked up 80s GM small cars were x-body most auto repair books like chiltons group them in the same book for bodystyles...
> *


Yeah, the Citation, Skylark, and I think the Olds was called Omega, and the Pontiac.....aw hell, I can't remember what the Pontiac variant was. I think it was Pheonix?

That why they called the "high output" version of the Citation an "X-11", because it was an X-body. Yee haw! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ANOTHER G-BODY FROM MARINATE KUSTOMS!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## ski187ttle (Jun 7, 2006)

where can i get a 85 cutlass model?? i have looked everywhere. someone please pm me


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 21 2007, 08:45 PM~8151712
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Love that car man, it's pretty unique! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ski187ttle_@Jun 22 2007, 02:19 PM~8155753
> *where can i get a 85 cutlass model?? i have looked everywhere. someone please pm me
> *


scalelows.com


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ski187ttle_@Jun 22 2007, 12:19 PM~8155753
> *where can i get a 85 cutlass model?? i have looked everywhere. someone please pm me
> *


its resin. i think beto(betoscustoms) have them still. and so does twinn i think


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

sick g'z  :biggrin: up in here


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Where can i get a grille for my cutlass from twinn??? I'm in need of a grille and headlights bad!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Nov 16 2008, 11:57 PM~12177651
> *Where can i get a grille for my cutlass from twinn??? I'm in need of a grille and headlights bad!!!
> *



Cut up the stock stuff from a monte, or by small mesh or straight bar sheets from the hobby store and make one...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

some of yall may remember this, the replica of my cuzins regal


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 18 2007, 11:09 AM~7720091
> *you got to make your own homie. like this one.
> 
> 
> ...



how did you make that homie?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^ HES A SKILLED TRADESMEN


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 17 2008, 05:59 PM~12183419
> *how did you make that homie?
> *


he used cardboard and lots of duct tape...go visit your local hardware store.


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> he used cardboard and lots of duct tape...go visit your local hardware store.
> [
> 
> 
> ok smart ass you gonna pick up my bill?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

I GOT A SO CALLED G-BODY COMING SOON UP DATES ON MY PAGE FOOL


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 17 2008, 06:59 PM~12183419
> *how did you make that homie?
> *


look closely, you can see what he did :uh:


----------



## BoxCuttyonWire22s (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 17 2008, 10:38 PM~12186631
> *look closely, you can see what he did :uh:
> *



i cant even tell what he started wit


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BoxCuttyonWire22s_@Nov 17 2008, 11:49 PM~12186748
> *i cant even tell what he started wit
> *


it can only be one of two kits, either the monte carlo ss or the buick grand national, either kit you can make work


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@May 18 2007, 04:55 PM~7932804
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 Jesus christ man where is this guy?!?!?! Im usin' those patterns :biggrin:  clean werk though


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

i hope you like it


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

metal ^ huh


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HAVE THEY COME OUT WITH THE DONK CUTTY YET IF SO WHERE CAN I FIND ONE


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 21 2007, 05:42 PM~8150135
> *"g-body" is a GM factory thing..... the 78-88 regal monte cutlass grandprix were all g-body... i'm not sure but maybe malibu and elcamino too
> 
> the 60's chevelle gs skylark gto cutlass and 69-77 grand prix/monte carlo were "a-body"
> ...


:yes:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 21 2008, 10:46 PM~12226790
> *HAVE THEY COME OUT WITH THE DONK CUTTY YET IF SO WHERE CAN I FIND ONE
> *



PATIENTS GRASSHOPPER....OUT, IT IS NOT YET. WAIT WE MUST ALL!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 22 2008, 12:12 AM~12226962
> *PATIENTS GRASSHOPPER....OUT, IT IS NOT YET. WAIT WE MUST ALL!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE DOES ANYONE KNOW THE RELEASE DATE


----------



## ballplaya (Jun 16, 2008)

what s up wit the cutlass cars i need 1! :uh:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I NEED this one!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: 1:10 scale Buick Regal....get rid of the chassis and wheels though.Body looks pretty good, way better than any Jada Toys model. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 23 2008, 11:12 PM~12239961
> *I NEED this one!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  1:10 scale Buick Regal....get rid of the chassis and wheels though.Body looks pretty good, way better than any Jada Toys model. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Who makes this?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i have a broken one here... those came from walmart.....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 23 2008, 11:43 PM~12240141
> *Who makes this?
> *


Motormax toys...they suposed to be available at Toys 'r Us, Walmart, etc. Ofcourse not in europe..... :angry:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 24 2008, 12:07 AM~12240242
> *Motormax toys...they suposed to be available at Toys 'r Us, Walmart, etc. Ofcourse not in europe..... :angry:
> *


dammit J, I tried telling you about these forever ago. There were a couple left over ones cheap at Walmart a couple weeks ago, no Regals though. They had Pontiac Parisiennes or something, 77 Cutlass, Ford Torinos. It was a Christmas item last year


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 24 2008, 10:47 AM~12242443
> *dammit J, I tried telling you about these forever ago.  There were a couple left over ones cheap at Walmart a couple weeks ago, no Regals though.  They had Pontiac Parisiennes or something, 77 Cutlass, Ford Torinos.  It was a Christmas item last year
> *


No way :0 ....all 1:10 scale???? Dang!! I thought this Hi-riserz car was a new item? I tried locating it using Google almost nothing came up.


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

ill post pics when im done with my grand national


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

New stuff...


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 24 2008, 11:20 AM~12242687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i saw those at walmart yesterday :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 24 2008, 10:54 AM~12242478
> *No way :0 ....all 1:10 scale???? Dang!! I thought this Hi-riserz car was a new item? I tried locating it using Google almost nothing came up.
> *


My bad then, they might be something else. Guess I'll have to see for myself


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

IS THERE A 80'S STYLE MONTE THATS NOT AN SS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wtf.a monte carlo LS!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i think he means kit


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 24 2008, 12:01 AM~12240212
> *i have a broken one here... those came from walmart.....
> *


Sure it's the same one? If so....how much! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 27 2008, 11:04 AM~12274780
> *Sure it's the same one? If so....how much! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i saw a buick regal and i was like i could use the chrome for mine so i go look around and when i come back to get it,it was gone :angry:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Found info on the internet and that 1:10 Regal has been out since 2006... if only I Knew. Motormax is kinda slow with updating their website.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn thought a minute about to get one buick 1:10 and build it as a lowlow like jeviries cars with remote controll and so on...

it is enough space to get it the whole electronic shit :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 24 2008, 12:20 PM~12242687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! I NEEDS MINE TO CREATE MY WICKED COLLECTION BROTHER!! THANKS FRO THE INFO AND GOOD LUCK ON THE REGAL BROTHA


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Got one on Ebay and discussing on getting more with Motormax. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 15 2007, 11:41 PM~7488829
> *Well, okay, if you insist.
> 
> Here's my red LS,
> ...





> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Apr 20 2007, 07:45 AM~7734626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

My "Dish Rag Regal"


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2007, 10:29 AM~8147766
> *I don't know where you guy's come up with these name...But here is my so call g-body.
> 
> 
> ...


woooo, thats a clean ride i never thoought that car can come out so good.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

"Pocketbook Donk"


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 15 2007, 11:46 PM~7488844
> *Found a better pic the my "Booger".  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 29 2008, 09:08 PM~12291216
> *NICE
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

bump this for the homie jay (pink86regal)


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 7 2009, 03:29 PM~12635007
> *bump this for the homie jay (pink86regal)
> *


thanx homie. i couldnt find this :biggrin:


----------



## Shortyaj (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 16 2007, 12:43 AM~7488835
> *looking for a model cutty like this pm me if you got one for sale
> 
> 
> ...


hell me too


----------



## ant916ness (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 24 2008, 12:20 PM~12242687
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that is the same regal i painted and installed the speaker in its in my video

```
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YlXrfnjIpdo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YlXrfnjIpdo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
```


----------



## ant916ness (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ant916ness_@Jan 7 2009, 04:51 PM~12635210
> *that is the same regal i painted and installed the speaker in its in my video
> 
> 
> ...



just check out video on youtube....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlXrfnjIpdo


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

any of these cutty's in here brought the engine compartment tub?(fender wells,firewall) i have one and it doesnt and was just wondering how hard is it to do before i cut open the hood. (i do have a donor buick)


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 7 2009, 06:28 PM~12635626
> *any of these cutty's in here brought the engine compartment tub?(fender wells,firewall) i have one and it doesnt and was just wondering how hard is it to do before i cut open the hood. (i do have a donor buick)
> *



PM SENT !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 05:18 PM~12636135
> *PM SENT  !
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:cheesy: forgot bout that cutty.didn't you sell it?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 7 2009, 09:58 PM~12637650
> *:cheesy: forgot bout that cutty.didn't you sell it?
> *



nope traded it to pokey to get some parts and things for more masters to send to the resin king's !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ant916ness_@Jan 7 2009, 03:51 PM~12635210
> *that is the same regal i painted and installed the speaker in its in my video
> 
> 
> ...


That's correct...I found your clip on Youtube thinking it was the 1/16 Jada toys version turned out to be a very nice looking 1/10 ride. I've ordered 5 and hopefully get some work done in spring.


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

ttt


----------

